# HLCD in SLC, Utah



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone in the SLC area with horns I could listen to? Would love to hear them.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I am way behind on installing or even getting a set but plan to and you are more than welcome to hear them when I do. I have had them in my last truck and doing them in the new one but been traveling a great deal, working on a race car build, 43" trailer, etc.............

I just logged onto the forum to see if anybody had a used set for sale

Rick
801-829-4997
Morgan Utah (for now, going full time mobile soon!)


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Rick,
That would be cool. I've got everything for my install except the horns. I was comitted to a pair of USD horns, but the deal "fell through, so I'm gonna hit up Eric Stevens for some and get them in my car hopefully within the next month or so. When I get mine in you are welcome to have a listen.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I have to call Eric, I was supposed to get some months ago but got way behind on other things, retired (mostly), moved the business to CA, all the other things listed, getting my house ready to lease out.........in a few months we plan to be on the road full time, running all the famous road race tracks of my dreams, audio comps when we can make it to them, shows, national parks, monuments......looking forward to meeting all of my fellow enthusiasts I can


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

New set of full size horns on the way


----------



## DaCid (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not in Utah, but if you're ever around the Pocatello area you can hit me up.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not in ID too often but I'll hit ya up if I head your way.
Thanks for the invite.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I have not been in Pocatello for a couple of years, ran my Vette (sold now) in an Autocross up there at the airport the last time I went. 

We went up I15 then over through Boise a couple of weeks ago heading to Spokane hauling my sons stuff as he moved there, would of gone the I15 all the way but the weather was not great for the trip. We still ended up in a huge rain storm in a pass, very high winds after that for a few hundred miles then a blizzard by Mt Hood on the way to NoCal after we left Spokane......

We will probably go through Pocatello in the fall with the big trailer, race car inside, etc.....but will not stop unless it is very late in the day. If any event we want to attend going on there we would stop and setup camp, pull the race car out, demo the system in the truck, have our Akita and Irish Wolfhound out to meet everyone that likes dogs

We are heading on a shakedown/West Coast tour then if all goes well.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

raamaudio said:


> I have to call Eric, I was supposed to get some months ago but got way behind on other things, retired (mostly), moved the business to CA, all the other things listed, getting my house ready to lease out.........in a few months we plan to be on the road full time, running all the famous road race tracks of my dreams, audio comps when we can make it to them, shows, national parks, monuments......looking forward to meeting all of my fellow enthusiasts I can


That's awesome for you!!!!!

I feel like I had a little to do with it considering I made a couple of purchases of Raammat and Ensolite from you in the past 

Have fun!


----------

